# Flaring problem



## betaphish (Sep 24, 2011)

I haven't been here for awhile now, but now I came up with a question when my fish was acting funny.
The betta, Kyrhex, doesn't flare when I show her a mirror. She looks at it and follows it, but she doesn't flare.
Possible causes:
1) I haven't shown her the mirror for a while. I don't even know if this can be a cause.
2) I think that she might be constipated. However, isn't flaring something that you have them do when they're constipated?
3)She has stress stripes but I don't know why. Maybe it's because the temperature got low. I did a partial water change right before this.
Please help. I think that she's bloated and sometimes she tilts.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Not all bettas fare at the mirror. It's a she and they are less aggressive. If she is bloated, starve her.


----------



## betaphish (Sep 24, 2011)

She used to flare, though, so why isn't she flaring now?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Probably doesn't feel like it.


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine doesn't react to mirrors at all.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

betaphish said:


> I haven't been here for awhile now, but now I came up with a question when my fish was acting funny.
> The betta, Kyrhex, doesn't flare when I show her a mirror. She looks at it and follows it, but she doesn't flare.
> Possible causes:
> 1) I haven't shown her the mirror for a while. I don't even know if this can be a cause.
> ...


Hello betaphish,

1. Bettas can be temperamental 

2. please state, why you believe she may be constipated.
(not sure how flaring is related to constipation)
A. constipation can be relieved by fasting or feeding a blanched pea
B. are you able to tell if she is egg bound? 

3. in which direction are the "stress" stripes?
 ( there are breeding stripes and then there are stress stripes )
 stress stripes could very well be in reaction to the water / temperature change


WFF


----------



## betaphish (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think that she's constipated anymore; I haven't fed her for awhile and I fed her a pea.
She doesn't have any stress stripes. Or breeding stripes. No stripes at all. Heck, she's never seen another betta (unless you count the time that she was sitting around at Petco) before.


----------

